# Where to dispose broken fish tank?



## ilam

I have a very broken fish tank.. where should I dispose of it?


----------



## Diztrbd1

how broken is it? is it in pieces or still a tank with a cracked side?


----------



## ilam

its in a lot of pieces lol


----------



## Diztrbd1

sounds a bit beyond recycling lol trash can if it were me lol


----------



## ilam

do i just leave it out for the garbage? and bag all the small pieces?


----------



## Rastapus

Take to the city dump would be my suggestion.


----------



## gklaw

Fairway Glass off Clark St. 1 street north of St. John's / Barnet right across from A&W has a bin there to receive waste glass for recycling. I don't think they will take the plastic frame. Trash the plastic frame or better yet in the recycling bin that means you have to separate the glass and plastic though.

I have put broken glass in garbage before but I always leave a big note to the collector so they know there is broken glass inside. Don't want any serious injury.


----------

